# Eddy Merckx Corsa



## fosbibr (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey, this isn't spam, saw it and thought I'd pass along what I saw.....



54CM EDDY MERCKX CORSA WITH CAMPAGNOLO SUPER RECORD COMPONENTS 

54cm Eddy Merckx Corsa Columbus SL tubing 

Campagnolo Super Record, cranks, front and rear derailleurs, headset, brake levers and calipers, seat post. Cinelli stem. 6 speed freewheel 13-24 

Wheels 
Campy Super Record 36 spoke hubs with Campy Victory Strada tubular rims 
Continental Sprinter tubular tires 


This Merckx was purchased in 1991 with first generation Campy Chorus group. I replaced the Chorus group with components from another bike and purchased the rest. 

This bike has very few miles on it. A couple of years after I purchased the bike, I moved to Indiana where it hung in the basement for ten years. 


http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/281094846.html


----------

